
This Is Why I Never Hire Product Managers - jackgavigan
https://medium.com/@dcancel/this-is-why-i-never-hire-product-managers-c321ca96505b
======
elevenfist
Author (CEO of Drift) doesn't hire people with previous product manager
experience to be product managers. He makes the usual arguments. PMs need to
try new things and learn new skills, care about the product, the customers.

~~~
dcancel
CEO of Drift here.

Not a promotional piece just sharing what I have learned building multiple
companies and product teams.

~~~
elevenfist
That's fair, I edited my comment. Apologies for the tone.

------
TheOneTrueKyle
The homepage of Drift has a video from the product manager

~~~
dcancel
Indeed. He's amazing!

The gist of the article is that I try to grow product managers internally vs
hiring experienced PMs. Just like in the case of Matt the PM on our homepage.

